

How to Implement Deutsch’s Algorithm in Haskell - skazka16
http://kukuruku.co/hub/haskell/how-to-implement-deutschs-algorithm-in-haskell

======
davidp
/me ponders what Duff's Device would look like in Haskell.

------
alphonse23
So... how do you test it for correctness???

